# VistaVG Black: New Black Theme for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys

After getting lot of demand for XP port of my "Vista Black Theme for Windows Vista" *[link]* I'm glad to announce my new XP theme "*VistaVG Black*". 

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs21/300W/i/2007/250/b/6/VistaVG_Black_for_Windows_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*about:*

Its an update over my previous XP theme "VistaVG Ultimate":

*[link]
[link]* 

I have changed Startmenu, titlebar, buttons and a few other things in this theme.

*HOW TO USE:*

*1.* In the downloaded pack, you'll get 2 folders:

=> *Fonts* (This folder contains Segoe UI fonts required for the theme. Copy them to "*%windir%\Fonts*" folder.)
=> *Theme* (This folder contains the main theme.)

*2.* Copy all contents in "*Theme*" folder to "*%windir%\Resources\Themes\*" folder.

*3.* Now you can set the theme using Desktop Properties.

*4.* Also make sure you have patched the "*uxtheme.dll*" file to allow 3rd party visual styles, if its not patched, then download and run the UXtheme Patcher from here:

*[link]*

I hope you all will like this theme as you liked all my previous themes.
Please give your valuable feedbacks.

_Please don't release/distribute modified versions of my theme without getting my permission.

_*Download VistaVG Black*


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2007)

1st to use.. looks Great!!


----------



## vish786 (Sep 7, 2007)

downloaded already.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice .. Downloaded


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 7, 2007)

but i wanted the common task bar at the bottom  like in vista rtm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 7, 2007)

looks gr8.......I am downloading it.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome dude, downloaded. 

btw, what 'bout ur site?? ready yet?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome dude.

You are great yar.More work less talk.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you so much guys. 

@aks_win
I made leftside shellstyle bcoz of several demands. Many ppl don't like the bottom task pane. may be in future I'll release a separate top/bottom shell style. 

@xbonez
No plans yet. I'll announce about it as soon as it starts.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome work, as always vishal 

even i'm waiting for the bottom common tasks theme.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2007)

Downloaded and using it.

Its very good.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ lolz. thnx to all of you.


----------



## hoodiboy (Sep 12, 2007)

ThaNx FoR The TheMe YaaR............!!!!
LooKs gr8.....!!!!
i M doWnloadiN iT NoW....


----------



## csczero (Sep 12, 2007)

mmmm i had windowblinds already installed ..... so i unloaded it now window was @ classic best performace theme ..... now i applied ur theme .... didnt work


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^ use the uxtheme patch and try again.


----------



## nithinks (Sep 12, 2007)

Too good buddy.... thanks a lot Mr.Vista.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Vishal!!

I applied your theme and everything's going smooth except this:

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/1254/20070913172429ny5.jpg

A you notice,the first alphabet of all fields in left side pane is missing.Any Idea why this is happening??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ There are 2 styles. Select the other.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 13, 2007)

You mean the color scheme??Lemme check...

Edit: Yep.Just changed the scheme from 48 to 32.Working fine now.Thnx..


----------



## casanova (Sep 13, 2007)

Another theme. Wow. Guess what, the first theme you released for XP will now be replaced. Downloading blackie now

BTW, more on Vista these days, So don't know when I will use it.

Have you added the User control option to the user image.


----------



## delivi (Sep 13, 2007)

great theme, I'm downloading it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 14, 2007)

thnx guys. 

@casanova
That option was added in "VistaVG Ultimate".


----------



## casanova (Sep 14, 2007)

Thx Vishal. I really needed that option.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 14, 2007)

i only used the themes and the fonts folder. Dont know what to do with the other two folders.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

^ cool... thanks... its workin


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 14, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> i only used the themes and the fonts folder. Dont know what to do with the other two folders.



This theme has two folders only.Yoy must be talking about the previous theme "VistaVG ultimate."


----------



## delivi (Sep 14, 2007)

hey dude I got a problem. The Vista VG Black theme is not being displayed properly in my system, all i get is full of black windows.

I have Windows Blinds 5, experienced the same problem there, same problem with Winamp skins. My windows is not rendering the PNGs in skins properly, please help me.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks vishal bhaay... u r just amazing


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 14, 2007)

this is gonna be my default theme Vishal .


----------

